# Game 42: Los Angeles Lakers (25-16) @ Memphis Grizzlies (24-16) [3/13]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@*


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I guess I'm preparing myself for a listless no bench contribution game, Gasol bodies Bynum well Pau plays funny against lil bro to often and Kobe will have his hands full shaking free from Tony Allen. Plus I'm hearing that Zach might play. So who knows would be a nice surprise to rise up on the road. But who knows.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

at least maybe the grizz and the fact that they're breathing down their necks records wise will get their attention a little more than the Wiztons did last week? maybe?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

No Rudy Gay though. Failed concussion tests.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Damn that sucks. I'll be there tonight though


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Have fun, Keaf.

No Rudy Gay is good news for us, though I hope he's okay. Need this win.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Crap I have to listen to Pete Prinacana. I've hated him since he worked for the blazers. What a geek.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

When did Tony Allen develop a jump shot?

Congrats to Fish on 10,000 career points.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Fish must literally be the only 10,000 point scorer in MBA history never to have a 30 point game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Drew is just insulted when he's single teamed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our bench is playing well on the road. Very nice to see. Bynum is having another terrific game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love watching Bynum play. Guy is in full on beast mode. 18 points right now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Will this finally be the Andrew Bynum 20 Fga game I've been craving?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe going old school with the jam before the half. Grizz lead 52-51 at the half.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Cant play on the road PERIOD


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kobe penetrating, drawing the d, Dishing to gasol/bynum. 2nd game in a row he executed flawlessly down the stretch.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damn. Lakers playing with fire, bynums going to get tired.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Double Overtime, Kobe's had a couple chances to close it out in the 4th and right there at the ending of 1st OT, Bynum should get a bit more involved here.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Feed Bynum!


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

One stop here and it's game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The grizzlies announcers are griping about a foul call on Sam young against Bynum in the THIRD quarter! In live action they didn't even realize it was a bad call! :laugh:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

This game had a very strange stat line.


----------



## Adel (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks Drew & Kobe for this valuable win.
it's 6:00 a.m right now 




> Feed Bynum!


agree ( fg 15-18 )


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

this was a great win but for all that is right in this world please get Sessions Arenas or someone this can't continue. Kobe , Pau and Bynum are playing too many damn minutes it takes this sorta effort to beat the damn Grizz without Rudy and Zbo. 

Bynum is becoming a great player right before our eyes. I'm not trading this Bynum for Howard or anyone. PERIOD. 

I don't wanna trade anyone at all. I just wanna add to this the Kobe/Pau and Bynum in the post pick and roll is unstoppable. We have the title core right here. 

Just get the ****ing depth. PLEASE Pau is fine don't do it.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

jazzy1 said:


> this was a great win but for all that is right in this world please get Sessions Arenas or someone this can't continue. Kobe , Pau and Bynum are playing too many damn minutes it takes this sorta effort to beat the damn Grizz without Rudy and Zbo.
> 
> Bynum is becoming a great player right before our eyes. I'm not trading this Bynum for Howard or anyone. PERIOD.
> 
> ...


SFT


----------



## Adel (Dec 19, 2011)

turnovers : lakers 18 . Grizz 8
steals : lakers 4 . Grizz 15

lakers just 3 players with double figure 
grizzlies 6 players with double figure


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Man **** OJ Mayo he ruined this game and we let Bynum rape us. The crowd was like half and half though pretty fun night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a game. I just caught the finish on my DVR because I had to head out at halftime. Unbelievable finish. Bynum is a ****ing BEAST. I don't want to trade him, even for Dwight. We need a point guard, not a center. Amazing performance. 15/18, 37 points, 16 rebounds. Are you kidding me? I love it.

GREAT road win. Huge for this team. Coming back from 17 points down to win on the road against a tough Grizzlies game (realistically shouldn't have been this close given there was no Randolph OR Gay).

Like jazzy said, though, we need a point guard in a bad way. Someone who can control the game when our big three are out. Way too many minutes. Hopefully we can make quick work of the Hornets early tomorrow and get them some rest.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Bynum's last 5 games: 26 points 12 rebounds 72% fg. Crazy

I just hope we don't run out of gas. The big 3 are playing some big minutes.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bynum has been incredible.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Andrew Bynum is a BEAST! As long as he can avoid injury, I'm liking the way we look...

But for Christ's sake, can we please trade for a PG already? Why is Ramon Sessions not a Laker yet? Can you even begin to imagine how good Andrew would be if he had a PG who can actually get into the lane? Ramon Sessions on this team makes us good enough to make the Finals and contend with any team - that's the truth.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe 34. Bynum 37. Most points Bryant has had in any NBA game in which he was outscored by a teammate. (Elias)


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

memphis fans are crying about the disparity in ftas


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Real talk if we get Sessions we're ready for anyone. We'll still have a thin bench and a hole at the 3, but no team is perfect.

We won't be the favorites, but we'll sure as hell give anyone a tough out, which is more than I could've said two months ago.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I kind of feel like I watched a different game than everyone else. We gave up so many damn easy buckets and turnovers, and were just completely outmatched athletically. We were lucky to walk out of there with a victory and it took Bynum making a lot of lucky shots and Ft's to do it. Did you see how easy it was for them to double team us? Opposing teams only really have to guard 3 players so everyone is constantly double teamed. Artest didnt have anyone covering him all night. 

I think people are crazy to say they wouldnt trade Bynum for Howard. If you can get Howard for Bynum, you do it.

We still need some help. A PG would be huge, an athletic wing or a bench scorer type. We need to be able to make teams pay for not guarding everyone on the court.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> I kind of feel like I watched a different game than everyone else. We gave up so many damn easy buckets and turnovers, and were just completely outmatched athletically. We were lucky to walk out of there with a victory and it took Bynum making a lot of lucky shots and Ft's to do it. Did you see how easy it was for them to double team us? Opposing teams only really have to guard 3 players so everyone is constantly double teamed. Artest didnt have anyone covering him all night.
> 
> I think people are crazy to say they wouldnt trade Bynum for Howard. If you can get Howard for Bynum, you do it.
> 
> We still need some help. A PG would be huge, an athletic wing or a bench scorer type. We need to be able to make teams pay for not guarding everyone on the court.


Ditto!!

Why dont we also make a play for Jamal Crawford? His got 2 years or so left on his contract @ $5m pa...cheaper than Luke


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We don't need another SG.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah we do. Kobe and Jamal could even play together at the 2/3. I don't think it'll happen, but it could definitely work.

Crawford would pretty much solve our bench problem and give us a shooter that can actually shoot. And someone that can break downa defense.

I watched a bunch of the guy in Atlanta, he's very hot and cold, but he's a fine player.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> I kind of feel like I watched a different game than everyone else. We gave up so many damn easy buckets and turnovers, and were just completely outmatched athletically. We were lucky to walk out of there with a victory and it took Bynum making a lot of lucky shots and Ft's to do it. Did you see how easy it was for them to double team us? Opposing teams only really have to guard 3 players so everyone is constantly double teamed. Artest didnt have anyone covering him all night.
> 
> I think people are crazy to say they wouldnt trade Bynum for Howard. If you can get Howard for Bynum, you do it.
> 
> We still need some help. A PG would be huge, an athletic wing or a bench scorer type. We need to be able to make teams pay for not guarding everyone on the court.


Bynum lucky shots huh he made 6 dunks and 6 layups not sure how making 12 pt blank shots can be luck. lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd still trade Bynum for Dwight....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This board is bipolar I swear. It's either "this team is shitty trade everyone" or "I feel like we can give anyone a fight."
It's the same damn team.

All it would of taken was a couple baskets here and there and the usual chicken little proclamations would of been in full force last night.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> This board is bipolar I swear. It's either "this team is shitty trade everyone" or "I feel like we can give anyone a fight."
> It's the same damn team.
> 
> All it would of taken was a couple baskets here and there and the usual chicken little proclamations would of been in full force last night.


to be serious contenders they need to make a couple moves but it's highly doable without breaking up the core


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm still for trading Bynum for Dwight straight up.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> Bynum lucky shots huh he made 6 dunks and 6 layups not sure how making 12 pt blank shots can be luck. lol


He banked in a FT. He made several shots around the basket last night that were lucky to go down, including one of the last ones in 2OT.

I am not trying to discredit Bynum, he played very well, but it was a lucky night for him. It would be silly to expect him to go 15-18 every night.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

he shot 15 of 18 from the field including finishing on several lobs (he didnt do anything unusual he did what he's been doing just more of it)

you want to talk about luck we can talk about Speights hitting several jumpers and having a career night


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

e-monk said:


> he shot 15 of 18 from the field including finishing on several lobs (he didnt do anything unusual he did what he's been doing just more of it)
> 
> you want to talk about luck we can talk about Speights hitting several jumpers and having a career night


Then why isn't Bynum shooting 83% FG and 87.5% FT's on the year? He played 50 minutes, of course his FGA are going to go up. I feel like Im on crazy pills!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

he's been shooting 77.7% from the field over the last couple of weeks (84 of 108 over the last 8 games)

I dont think crazy is the right word for it - maybe just 'out of touch'?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

If you are expecting Bynum to shoot 77% from now on then you are on crazy pills.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

elcap15 said:


> If you are expecting Bynum to shoot 77% from now on then you are on crazy pills.


yawn (you're changing the terms of the conversation - you were talking about 'luck' (and didnt address Speights game either btw) big boy is playing big boy ball right now and you're not up with the times)

25pt 18rbd on 10 of 17 shooting tonight


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Listen. I said Bynum had a lucky night, which he did. You dont go 15-18 without having a lucky night. You are the one trying to argue that it was not lucky, by making claims about his recent FG%, how am I the one changing the converstaion? 

And why would I address your Speights comments. Those are YOUR comments and have nothing to do with what Ive said.


----------

